# box hand-hold jig



## Perk318 (Mar 2, 2012)

I am looking for a jig that will allow me to create a hand-hold on the side of a box. I would rather not attach a carrying handle. I am looking for a way to create a hold into the side of the box.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could use a bit like this - Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement. You might need to rout the basic opening with a straight bit first. You don't have to buy this bit from Lee Valley. Mnay manufacturers make something like it.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If this is going to be a one time thing then why not drill a small home and use a coping saw to cut out the desired shape. It will take longer to make a template and set up the router than to make the actual hole.


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

try a finger pull bit. examples:

CMT 855.602.11 FINGER PULL BIT at Amazon.com: CMT 855.602.11 FINGER PULL BIT: Home Improvement

Bosch 84540M 1-7/8-Inch Diameter 1-5/32-Inch Cut Carbide Tipped Finger Pull Router Bit 1/2-Inch Shank at Amazon.com: Bosch 84540M 1-7/8-Inch Diameter 1-5/32-Inch Cut Carbide Tipped Finger Pull Router Bit 1/2-Inch Shank: Home Improvement

Magnate 7402 Drawer/Finger Pull Router Bits - 1" Overall Diameter; 1/2" Cutting Length at Amazon.com: Magnate 7402 Drawer/Finger Pull Router Bits - 1" Overall Diameter; 1/2" Cutting Length: Home Improvement


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Perk318 said:


> I am looking for a jig that will allow me to create a hand-hold on the side of a box. I would rather not attach a carrying handle. I am looking for a way to create a hold into the side of the box.


Hi Jerry - for a one-of project, just a couple of large holes, forstner bit, hole saw or even a spade bit will get it started. Connect the holes with a jig saw and ease the edges with a small roundover. 
For multiple items, make a template about the same way except account for bushing offset (if planning on using bushings, pattern bit will do also) and use a plunge router. Again, ease the edges. 
They also make a bit just for that:
Amazon.com: Freud 99-019 1-Inch Convex Edge Router Bit: Home Improvement
I've never used one of those and have no idea how to guide it, possibly with bushings


----------



## Perk318 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for all of your suggestions, but I made a jig that held the material that I was using for the side of the box on a 20 degree angle and then use a Fostner to cut the hand hold. I used a 1" bit and plunged it along a 4" inch section of the material. As I plunged the bit down, it cut a nice smooth hold with a flat bottom. Once I cut my first hold, I moved the material 3/4" to the left and repeated the process. A little sanding and the hand-hold insert was complete.


----------

